# unable to browse internet but can ping



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello All,
i am using Win Xp Home and as my subject suggests that i can ping websites but am unable to browse the internet ...what might be the problem..whenever i open IE it says Page Cannopt Be Displayed but i can ping any website and it is resolved correctly


Farhan


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

any one ??


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

has the internet ever worked before? if not you might be running under a domain. If this is true windows xp home does not support domains.


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

yes the internet worked before, and suddenly it stopped and i am not on the domain its just a simple workgroup, rest of the pc running on it are fine


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

how many computers are on your network? you might not have enought ip addresses to assign.


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

i have a switch of 10 ports and there are only 6 pc's, and its on the network i mean it can access files over the network but cannot browse internet


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

whats assigning your ip addresses tho? or are they manually configured


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

its automatic i.e 192.168.0.110


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

do you play any games or anything that just requires a direct ip like aim or something would work also


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

No nothing is working except that the ping command is reoslving the addresses, i wonder why only the ping command is working


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

any firewalls? if so disable and then try. but first in cmd type ipconfig /release all then ipconfig /renew all


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

that fix it?


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

no  it is saying no such adatpter


----------



## ferhanz (Aug 27, 2005)

there are few other problems with the laptop i am installing a fresh copy of windows


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

good idea either your adapter drivers got screwed up, or windows did


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## helps (Jul 5, 2006)

already did that, it reads fine. he can network just cant surf. think its spyware corruption.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you did that, you must have posted it here in invisible type.


----------

